# Thoroughbred conformation



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m trying to learn more about conformation and wanted to see what other people thought of my thoroughbred mare, she’s 14 almost 15 years old and I’ve only had her about a year. I know she’s lacking some muscle, she had done nothing (husband trail riding) for 10 years prior to me owning her, and was a failed racer. She’s been a pretty cool little jumper though!





































Had to add in a cute picture of her jumping haha


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sadly, none of your links is working...

Try copy and pasting your conformation pictures and see if they show...
🐴...


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

Are you able to see these now?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No....


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I can see them in the first post - if that means anything to anyone.

(I don’t know anything about confirmation, I’m just here for pretty pictures - sorry. She is very pretty, I can confirm that)


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> No....


Not sure why I’m having issues


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

Horsef said:


> I can see them in the first post - if that means anything to anyone.
> 
> (I don’t know anything about confirmation, I’m just here for pretty pictures - sorry. She is very pretty, I can confirm that)


Thank you! Can you see all of them?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

elleeteep said:


> Thank you! Can you see all of them?


I can see six photos, don’t know how many you posted.


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

Horsef said:


> I can see six photos, don’t know how many you posted.


Yes, that’s all of them!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Does she have kissing spine?


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

Knave said:


> Does she have kissing spine?


Not that I know of. Shes never had any symptoms of it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I see a raised lumbar vertebrae and a weak hind end. I’m not great at confirmation myself though, many on here are good at it.


----------



## elleeteep (Nov 20, 2021)

Knave said:


> I see a raised lumbar vertebrae and a weak hind end. I’m not great at confirmation myself though, many on here are good at it.


Thank you! I’ll look more into it. I honestly don’t know very much about what she did in the past


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Fantastic...*you got it fixed and it fixed all the pictures offered!!
🐴...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My parents had a horse with kissing spines, and he was fine all throughout a long career. He is now retired due to a different confirmation flaw, but he did work hard and for a long time.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This mare appears to be slightly roach backed. She's a long backed horse. She also stands like she is sore behind. Have you had her seen by an equine chiro lately? If not, it's time. I take it from the gear on her, she's a cribber.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

She is very long backed and definitely lacking muscle on the hind. But she's clearly going nicely for you and she's definitely very pretty.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

I think she's cute and I've known several off-track TBs that have similar conformation over the back, loin, hip, and hind-end area. It may not be ideal, but if she's sound and willing over fences, then that's a good sign that her conformation is suited to what you're asking of her. 

I would just say be aware that if she does start acting uncomfortable or misbehaving out of the blue, that it could be pain/discomfort somewhere in her back or SI area. And of course, with jumping, you need to be on the lookout for any discomfort in hocks and/or stifles. I will say that her hind feet look pretty good from what I can see (in terms of angles) and that's helpful to all of the structures above the hoof (hocks, stifles, SI, back). So, that's a plus for sure. 

I think she's lovely overall, and if she's being a good girl and enjoying her new job with you, then that matters more than anything. She is at the age where things like arthritis and such may start showing up, so be attuned to her comfort level and don't hesitate to get a vet out to investigate if she seems "off" in any way. But otherwise, enjoy your pretty girl!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

She looks like a typical thoroughbred. High withers, long and slightly roached back, missing some muscle on the topline. Fine boned legs. Nothing unusual in a thoroughbred. Looks like she has a nice jump to her. Enjoy her!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this mare a lot. Yes, she has a back that is slightly 'roached', and a photo of what she looked like younger would be nice to see. But, her back is not really long . It is a visual trick If you compare the distance from where her pelvis ties into her spine, all the way up to where her wither acutally becomes 'back', it is shorter than the distance of her underside over the same measureing points . Her tall wither, and he pelvis that is somewhat rocked upward( in connection with the roached back) give the illusion of a long back. 

However, her back legs in some of the photos do show a sort of 'splayed out' position that might be a result of the pelvis being rocked upward, or any other spinal issue. OR, it's her natural way of standing. Some of those photos, even thought they show the roached back, do not show a pain-like stance in the back legs AND, the jumping photo and the fact that she has a relaxed eye in many photos , indicate to me that she may not be in much pain at all. As others have said, keep an eye on that.

The cribbing collar looks inordinately tight to my eye.

Overall, I see a really nice mare with clean legs, nice angles, (watch those front feet don't get run under)

she is showing a tendency toward putting on hard fat on her hips, so watch that too. I think she is very pretty and a really choice mare. And, your jumping with her looks so fun! ( don't overly hollow YOUR back).


----------

